# We're staying in China, says Microsoft



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2010/mar/25/china-microsoft-free-speech-google

It figures.

.


----------



## indianacarnie (Nov 24, 2009)

gotta give google props. heck i might even go back to using chrome. more computer/net companies need to follow suit with google on this. and my next computer will most certainly be a mac ! mr. gates and company needs to think about other things besides money. maybe they will be the next target for the chinese hackers. how great would THAT be!!!?


----------



## cc64 (Dec 21, 2007)

I am glad that Google took the stance that they did, and stuck to their promise (unlike Amazon) but, I can't really blame Microsoft for staying. China is just sooo big of a market, its hard for a company like MS to pull out. Google does a ton of other things that will keep it afloat.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Mumbodog said:


> .
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2010/mar/25/china-microsoft-free-speech-google
> 
> ...


Great article Mumbodog:up:


----------



## indianacarnie (Nov 24, 2009)

well ........ you have a point cc64....... we all know how bad microsoft is doing financially. if only mr. bill's character was as strong as his wallet.


----------



## cc64 (Dec 21, 2007)

That, and Microsoft tries to build a relationship with the Chinese government to help them with the piracy of their software in China. Doesn't seem to be working so far...


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

cc64 said:


> That, and Microsoft tries to build a relationship with the Chinese government to help them with the piracy of their software in China. Doesn't seem to be working so far...


Working pretty good for the pirates......

.


----------

